# [RISOLTO] Configurazione wpa_supplicant e NetworkManager

## Realnot

Salve, di recente ho avuto alcuni problemi con NetworkManager sul portatile. Riesco connettermi ad una rete Wi-Fi solo per 1 secondo, poi si disconette automaticamente. Senza NetworkManager tutto filava liscio, riuscivo a connettermi tranquillamente alle reti sia all'universita' che a casa, ma ora niente. NM ha modificato alcuni file di configurazione. Ad ogni modo, ecco alcuni dati sulla rete Wi-Fi

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses 

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...      
```

Tutte le volte che provo a riavviare la rete ottengo il solito errore:

```

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Failed to initialize driver interface

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                             [ !! ]

```

Di conseguenza:

```

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: yes

   Hard blocked: no

```

Risolvo con: gentoo realnot # rfkill unblock 0

Successivamente l'interfaccia parte, ma dice che e' inattiva: 

```

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:92:07:3b  

          inet addr:192.168.1.195  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe92:73b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24230 errors:0 dropped:3693 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:9630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4989203 (4.7 MiB)  TX bytes:1535312 (1.4 MiB)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f8200000-f8220000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:168628 (164.6 KiB)  TX bytes:168628 (164.6 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:3b:96:fe:11  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:3bff:fe96:fe11/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16827 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10640 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1630262 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1524964 (1.4 MiB)
```

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"

#----------------------------------

mac_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="00:1D:8B:58:71:A0"

mtu_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="1500"

enable_ipv6_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="false"

auto_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533="true"

config_0x416C6963652D3934353639353533=( "dhcp" )

#----------------------------------
```

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

country=it

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   priority=-999

   ssid="Alice-94569553"

   psk="w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}
```

```

[36406.866638] wlan0: associated

[36406.866643] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36406.866647] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36406.866651] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36406.905359] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36406.905395] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36406.905400] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36406.905403] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36406.913100] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36409.131993] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36409.133932] wlan0: authenticated

[36409.133990] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36409.136351] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36409.136356] wlan0: associated

[36409.136361] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36409.136364] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36409.136368] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36409.175976] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36409.176020] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36409.176024] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36409.176027] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36409.184124] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36411.472630] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36411.474848] wlan0: authenticated

[36411.474910] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36411.477325] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36411.477330] wlan0: associated

[36411.477335] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36411.477339] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36411.477342] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36411.518630] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36411.518666] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36411.518670] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36411.518673] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36411.525122] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36413.811895] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36413.813813] wlan0: authenticated

[36413.813871] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36413.816282] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36413.816287] wlan0: associated

[36413.816292] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36413.816296] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36413.816299] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36413.854965] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36413.855001] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36413.855018] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36413.855022] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36413.862122] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36416.081637] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36416.083636] wlan0: authenticated

[36416.083693] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36416.086121] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36416.086126] wlan0: associated

[36416.086130] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36416.086134] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36416.086138] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36416.126119] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36416.126151] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36416.126155] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36416.126159] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36416.134117] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36418.377719] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36418.379550] wlan0: authenticated

[36418.379625] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36418.382092] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36418.382097] wlan0: associated

[36418.382102] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36418.382105] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36418.382109] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36418.421148] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36418.421181] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36418.421185] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36418.421189] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36418.429123] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36420.695895] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36420.697724] wlan0: authenticated

[36420.697782] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36420.700262] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36420.700267] wlan0: associated

[36420.700272] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36420.700275] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36420.700279] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36420.739463] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36420.739495] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36420.739499] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36420.739503] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36420.747364] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[36422.968249] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36422.970080] wlan0: authenticated

[36422.970138] wlan0: associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (try 1)

[36422.972574] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[36422.972579] wlan0: associated

[36422.972584] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36422.972588] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36422.972592] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 3

[36423.013105] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 by local choice (reason=3)

[36423.013136] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 2

[36423.013140] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 1

[36423.013144] wlan0: moving STA 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 to state 0

[36423.022120] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
```

Provo a fare una scansione ma non riesco (sono riuscito solo la prima volta).

```

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
```

Provo a connettermi:

```

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0
```

Facendo l'unmerge di NetworkManager e sistemando tutte le configurazione, il wifi funziona, ma con NM non capisco perche'.

Ho il modem di Alice con le seguenti voci:

SSID: Alice-94569553

Sato interfaccia radio: Abilitato

Canale: Automatico

Modalita' di Cifratura: WPA-PSK TKIP 256 bit

Chiave di Cifratura: w6rzrfq4lc1ghlbv1qeqq2mn [ASCII]

Controllo Accesso: Abilitato

Ho provato anche a guardare alcune configurazioni nel sito ufficiale del progetto wpa_supplicant:

http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Una volta che tu abbracci NetworkManager, non devi più far gestire alla distro le interfacce.

Nello specifico, dovresti rimuovere gli script di init delle interfacce di rete (che su Gentoo sono dei link a net.lo - escluso net.lo stesso).

Dopo di che assicurarti che NetworkManager parta al runlevel di boot : lo puoi verificare con 

```
rc-status -a
```

 [magari postacene l'output].

Dopo di che riavvia e verifica se le cose vanno meglio e facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

Abbastanza, ma non di molto, almeno ora sono riuscito a connettermi piu' volte, una di queste abbastanza a lungo da fare un ping...

```

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                         [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                             [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 devfs                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                           [  started  ]

 modules                                                           [  started  ]

 fsck                                                              [  started  ]

 root                                                              [  started  ]

 mtab                                                              [  started  ]

 localmount                                                        [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                            [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                          [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                      [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                            [  started  ]

 procfs                                                            [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                           [  started  ]

 hostname                                                          [  started  ]

 swap                                                              [  started  ]

 urandom                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                    [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 sshd                                                              [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                          [  stopped  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:8B:58:71:A0

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-33 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Alice-94569553"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000002ec2f73183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 45ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E416C6963652D3934353639353533

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD600050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001000000000000000000000000000000000102100001023000010240000104200001054000800000000000000001011000E416C6963652D3934353639353533100800020000

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
```

Secondo te corrisponde con la configurazione di wpa_supplicant.conf di prima o manca qualcosa?

----------

## Realnot

```

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

 Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

  Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 completed (reauth) [id=0 id_str=]

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCSIWESSID]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 timed out.

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0
```

Nulla da fare con sto maledetto network manager... ci sono alcune cose che saltano all'occhio, come:

```
Association request to the driver failed
```

```
WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
```

```
WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet
```

```
Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 (SSID='Alice-94569553' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:1d:8b:58:71:a0 reason=0
```

Una volta connesso, cosa diavolo lo fa disconnettere?

UPDATE 1:

Per due volte di fila sono riuscito a connettermi, dopo circa 10/15 secondi perdo la connessione...[/b][/code]

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:92:07:3b  

          inet addr:192.168.1.195  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe92:73b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:323 errors:0 dropped:15 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:60478 (59.0 KiB)  TX bytes:10870 (10.6 KiB)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f8200000-f8220000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1584 (1.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1584 (1.5 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:3b:96:fe:11  

          inet addr:192.168.1.95  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:3bff:fe96:fe11/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:160 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23149 (22.6 KiB)  TX bytes:23580 (23.0 KiB)

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Networkmanager non è ancora proprietario delle tue schede di rete.

Dentro /etc/init.d elimina gli script 

```
net.eth0

net.wlan0 
```

Poi metti networkmanager nel runlevel di boot:

```
rc-update del NetworkManager

rc-update add NetworkManager boot
```

riavvia e ridai 

```
rc-status -a
```

.

riposta e raccontaci cosa è successo di nuovo

----------

## Realnot

Grazie mille, funziona tutto alla perfezione. Quel che ho capito e' che le interfacce tirate su dal sistema davano fastidio a NM che le vuole gestire da solo. Quel che non capisco e':"come potevo arrivarci da solo dai messaggi che mi dava il sistema?" La prossima volta vorrei riuscire a risolvere da solo, ma dai messaggi d'errore non capivo cosa dovevo fare.

Ad ogni modo grazie del tuo tempo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi sembra molto positivo e costruttivo il tuo approccio.

Onestamente non ricordo dove avevo letto di rimuovere i link alle interfacce in /etc/init.d/net.* se era un messaggio del singolo ebuild o se era in qualche documento sul network del progetto di documentazione di Gentoo.

In realtà il problema è più "concettuale": bisognava sapere che un network manager prende in carico e gestisce in toto lui le configurazioni e la gestione delle interfacce, che cia NetworkManager, WICD, Conman o qualunque altro.

----------

## Realnot

Si', assolutamente logico. Io sapevo solo che NM si appoggia a WPA_Supplicant, visto che WPA_Supplicant gira egregiamente pure con le interfacce montante, non pensavo ci fosse qualche conflitto. Credevo che NM fosse solo una GUI per WPA... grazie per l'aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ps:

 :Wink:  visto che hai risolto, modifica il titolo del 3d ed aggiungi [risolto] o [ok]

----------

